# NDSU Back Roehl leading in voting for Player of the Week



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Roehl up for USA Today award*
The Forum
Published Monday, October 22, 2007

North Dakota State University Bison running back Tyler Roehl is leading by a wide margin in voting for USA Today's college football Player of the Week.

Roehl, of West Fargo, broke NDSU's rushing record by racking up 263 yards in the Bison's 27-21 Saturday win over the Minnesota Gophers.

In the USA Today voting, Roehl, a Football Championship Subdivision (formerly Division I-AA) player, is up against four other Football Bowl Subdivision (formerly Division I-A) football players.

The poll is posted Sunday night and closes at noon Tuesday. Voters' choices make up one-third of the award, with another third each being decided by USA Today College Football Editor Erick Smith and Gannett Co. columnist Mike Lopresti.

To vote, go to:

*
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/2007-10-21-player-of-the-week_N.htm
*

Ryan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I did my part.

I really hope he gets it!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

He's running away with the fan vote! :beer: 
I didn't expect that after looking at the guy's stats above him.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

He has my vote!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It will be interesting to see if the national "authorities" give him as much respect as the fans will...

seeing as how this poll only accounts for 1/3 of the total vote, and they give 2 "experts" 2/3 all to themselves...

Ryan


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I recieved this e-mail about 5 or 6 times today!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*I VOTED FOR TIM TEBOW!!!!*

:wink:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey, nj, nobody questioned your fanhood. :lol:

Tebow always plays well, but I think that receiver from LSU that came up with the last second TD catch (and many others throughout the game) deserves a few more votes than he's gotten so far.

That said, Roehl was ridiculous. He reminded me of Jamal Lewis. He's extremely powerful, always keeps his legs moving, and is deceivingly fast. I don't think U of M's D was that bad, I think Roehl was just THAT GOOD. He got my vote.

Now we'll have to see if the "experts" give the time of day to a kid from I-AA, or if they go with the big schools.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

W


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> nobody questioned your fanhood


Why....would they have REASON to question my fanhood? (Fight ensues) LOL :lol:

Yeah, it was ridiculous, I haven't seen a running effort like that in quite some time, unless you count AP against the Bears last week. Man do I hate Les Miles and LSU.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Roehl wins USA Today honor
The Forum
Published Tuesday, October 23, 2007

North Dakota State running back Tyler Roehl was named USA Today college football Player of the Week today.

Roehl set a school record with 263 yards rushing during the Bison's 27-21 victory over the University of Minnesota.

Other nominees include: Matt Forte, Tulane running back, and Jonathan Stewart, Oregon running back.

Roehl received 68 percent of the fans' votes

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ion=sports


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Roehl runs way to USA TODAY Player of Week 

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/2007-10-21-player-of-the-week_N.htm

North Dakota State running back Tyler Roehl set a school record with 263 rushing yards in an upset of Minnesota to earn this week's USA TODAY's Player of the Week honor. Roehl, who had 22 carries, also scored one touchdown on a 77-yard run in helping the Bison beat the Golden Gophers 27-21. Roehl won the award with the support of the fan voting and college football editor Erick Smith. Gannett News Service columnist Mike Lopresti sided with Florida quarterback Tim Tebow.










Very cool indeed... Can't believe the other shmuck actually gave a vote to Tebow  oke:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer: :bartime:


----------

